# [EVDL] looking for saft stm 5-100 modules



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

H, I am working on my electric bike and want to get a little more voltage
for my pack. I want to find a few more 100 Ah saft monoblocs. 100-MR units-
the air cooled ones.

Anyone have a few they want to unload?

Seth
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110131/1582b44e/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

